

ICloud: Sharing done wrong - chmars
http://shapeof.com/archives/2012/10/icloud:_sharing_done_wrong.html

======
fusiongyro
I think Apple are under the impression people see documents as somehow living
inside the applications that created them. They may not be entirely wrong; I
know my parents have never really understood where their documents "are",
except that they can get to them by doing File->Open in Word, or whatever. I
would not be terribly surprised if these folks also don't understand that
files _have_ formats and therefore other apps can handle them.

It does make iCloud insufficient for my purposes. But I don't think it will
stop iCloud from being a useful tool for many less technical people.

